# Some new interior pics



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The picture quality is not great though... :balls: 

Seats and rear door insert



















arm rest










Rear seat backs (you can also see the rear door insert)










Rear floor bar












And now I'd like to do a little comparison...

Old "granny tweed" front door insert (and yes that is me in the side view mirror  )










New "ultra cool" black cloth front door insert










Old "granny tweed" rear door insert 










New "ultra cool" black cloth rear door insert










That same nasty "granny tweed" was on my rear seats as well. I'm so glad it's all gone!  :thumbup: 

I'll get some better pics in the near future.

Comments?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks good man. Now you make me feel bad about having granny tweed.

Oh, and any info on the floor bar? I thought I saw them on the arospeed site, but I never read up as to what they're made for.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks 

We've yet to drive the car with the floor bar mounted, but it is supposed to be a suspension upgrade. Kind of like a strut bar for the middle of the car.
Seeing that this Sentra is being built for show, to me it is more of a cosmetic upgrade.

The installation went pretty easy, but I suggest that 2 people do it.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. I really wish my interior wasnt the tan/brown color. Are the rear seats just covered?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think getting rid of the granny tweed might come back to haunt you down the line at a car show... what if a judge is into that stuff.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The rear seats, optional OEM arm rest and door inserts were stripped of thier OEM fabric, and re-stiched with the Corbeau black cloth. Not just covered over the top, but replaced all together.

DryBoy, I really doubt that :jump:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have spaco 5 points, and isnt it a bitch to have people sit in th back? haha i think its sooooo funny to watch them maneuver all over the place in order to squeeze through the seatbelts hahaha


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nobody rides in my back seat...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I never knew it was called Granny Tweed. Makes me want to get my car re-done by my grandmother now. She's been idle for too long. Time to crochet me up some seat covers!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks sharp. We must have extremely similar tastes. :cheers:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

How much u paid?


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

How hard was it to do the door inserts? I looked at mine to do them in red tweed and seems like it is glued to the door panel? Any help on the removal?
Thanks.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

awesome interior, I always replaced my "granny tweed" door panels, I used black vinyl


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

sweet


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Very nice interior. good job! :thumbup:


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

The new interior looks really good. I dig it :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks again everyone.

The cloth was pretty inexpensive. It ran, $40.00 per yard, and it took 4 yards.
As far as the cost to reupholster, I got a very good deal.
The cost for things like this vary from region to region, and city to city. It also helps to know the right people. 
I would say that the work I just had done would cost around $700.00 - $1000.00, depending on your area.

I don't know how hard it is to remove the material, as I had the pros do it. I'm sure it's pretty easy.


----------



## NismoPlsr (Jan 15, 2004)

how much does one of those bars cost?

and how does it atach?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The bar was $120.00 - $130.00 shipped from JC Whitney
It attaches at the seat belt mount/B pillar.
The brackets are hidden under the carpet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

i like what you did, very clean, i was wondering where did you get those tweeter mounts for the front doors,


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the props.

Mike R. (ScorchN200SX / Syndicate KustomZ) made the tweeter pods for me.


----------

